# How can I identify egg binding in my cockatiel?



## BumpyTurtle (May 27, 2021)

Hello. Summer is coming and that can only mean one thing for us bird people; its egg laying season. We have 2 cockatiels, out of which I know that at least one is female. We know that one is female because it laid eggs. 4 days ago, on the 22nd of May 2021, we found that our (almost) 2 year old bird named Gusty laid an egg in her favorite nesting spot. The next day, 23rd of May 2021, I found one more egg in the same spot. After that, every consecutive day (including today) I find one more egg that was not there the previous day. Since then, both of the birds have been taking turns sitting on the eggs and incubating them. This is the very first time that these birds are laying eggs, but I've been keeping a close eye on both of their weights, so them laying eggs did not come with much shock to me. 2.5 - 3 weeks ago, Gusty weighed 100 grams, while Jade (the other bird. Plz do not have the assumption of their gender based on their names) weighed 95 grams around the same time. A few days before they laid their eggs, Gusty weighed 115 grams, and Jade was 110 grams; each increased by 15 grams. However, to my surprise, after laying the 5 eggs that they have laid up until now, their weight has NOT changed! I did not expect this, and I thought that by noticing the change in weight, I can tell who laid the egg and who did not. They have been eating a mix of High Quality Pellet formulated for Cockatiels, rice, beans, peas, carrots, vegetables(which they refuse to eat), as well as a little bit of seed. Gusty has been having MASSIVE, and stinky poops ever since I noticed the first egg; However, Jade has been having a more watery poop. Then, when Jade was perched up on something, I noticed a small lump in Jade's back.










In the photo, it is not as evident, but there is a small bump near the beginning of his/her tail. Is this a sign of egg binding? Keep in mind, I DO NOT know for sure whether Jade is a boy or girl; all I know is that he/she has been fed well (the same diet as Gusty, but Jade is a little slimmer), he/she gained 15 grams in the past 3 weeks, and that he/she has been getting very watery poops. I am thinking of taking Jade to the veterinarian tomorrow in my free time for either sexing, or an x-ray, or both depending on the outcome. Sexing can determine whether he/she is a boy or girl, and an x-ray can highlight an egg, if it is present. Jade was also plucking his/her feathers from under his/her wings, but after Gusty laid the eggs, that has calmed down quite a bit. Recommendations on easy ways to identify egg binding are appreciated, as well as personal experiences in these types of situations.

Thanks a lot! -BumpyTurtle


----------



## NathalieT (Feb 14, 2021)

BumpyTurtle said:


> Hello. Summer is coming and that can only mean one thing for us bird people; its egg laying season. We have 2 cockatiels, out of which I know that at least one is female. We know that one is female because it laid eggs. 4 days ago, on the 22nd of May 2021, we found that our (almost) 2 year old bird named Gusty laid an egg in her favorite nesting spot. The next day, 23rd of May 2021, I found one more egg in the same spot. After that, every consecutive day (including today) I find one more egg that was not there the previous day. Since then, both of the birds have been taking turns sitting on the eggs and incubating them. This is the very first time that these birds are laying eggs, but I've been keeping a close eye on both of their weights, so them laying eggs did not come with much shock to me. 2.5 - 3 weeks ago, Gusty weighed 100 grams, while Jade (the other bird. Plz do not have the assumption of their gender based on their names) weighed 95 grams around the same time. A few days before they laid their eggs, Gusty weighed 115 grams, and Jade was 110 grams; each increased by 15 grams. However, to my surprise, after laying the 5 eggs that they have laid up until now, their weight has NOT changed! I did not expect this, and I thought that by noticing the change in weight, I can tell who laid the egg and who did not. They have been eating a mix of High Quality Pellet formulated for Cockatiels, rice, beans, peas, carrots, vegetables(which they refuse to eat), as well as a little bit of seed. Gusty has been having MASSIVE, and stinky poops ever since I noticed the first egg; However, Jade has been having a more watery poop. Then, when Jade was perched up on something, I noticed a small lump in Jade's back.
> 
> View attachment 93523
> 
> ...


To determine if it’s egg binding, we have to determine if it’s a female at all. Check under its wings. Do the wings have spots? When did you get him/her? If you got him/her when they were young, did it change colors?


----------



## BumpyTurtle (May 27, 2021)

We got them in December of 2019, and they are cinnamon whiteface cockatiels.I can check under it's wings, but what spots should I be looking for?

Also, Jade's weight dropped 3 grams since yesterday, and this morning I found a 6th egg in their nesting location. Is it possible that Jade laid that egg. I bet that I'll know for sure if I find 2 eggs laid in 1 day right?

No, they did not change colors. They look just like when we got them, but they are much bigger now


----------



## NathalieT (Feb 14, 2021)

BumpyTurtle said:


> We got them in December of 2019, and they are cinnamon whiteface cockatiels.I can check under it's wings, but what spots should I be looking for?
> 
> Also, Jade's weight dropped 3 grams since yesterday, and this morning I found a 6th egg in their nesting location. Is it possible that Jade laid that egg. I bet that I'll know for sure if I find 2 eggs laid in 1 day right?
> 
> No, they did not change colors. They look just like when we got them, but they are much bigger now


After you found the egg, did the bump go away? These are the spots you should be looking for:








This is a female cockatiel. This is a male cockatiel


----------



## BumpyTurtle (May 27, 2021)

Ok, I'll look for those spots. At the moment I'm kinda busy, but I will update this thread once I get the chance to have a look.


----------



## NathalieT (Feb 14, 2021)

BumpyTurtle said:


> Ok, I'll look for those spots. At the moment I'm kinda busy, but I will update this thread once I get the chance to have a look.


Ok!


----------



## BumpyTurtle (May 27, 2021)

NathalieT said:


> Ok!


Hello. Thankfully I did not have to check. Yesterday, Jade laid an egg. Usually, Gusty sits on the eggs at night, and Jade sits through the day. Yesterday, I counted 6 eggs in the morning, after Jade began her shift. By afternoon, there were 7 eggs, and Jade's weight had decreased by a whopping 8 grams! I'm pretty sure that she is a girl by now, and that egg binding is not yet an issue. 

Thanks for all the help NatalieT! - BumpyTurtle


----------



## NathalieT (Feb 14, 2021)

BumpyTurtle said:


> Hello. Thankfully I did not have to check. Yesterday, Jade laid an egg. Usually, Gusty sits on the eggs at night, and Jade sits through the day. Yesterday, I counted 6 eggs in the morning, after Jade began her shift. By afternoon, there were 7 eggs, and Jade's weight had decreased by a whopping 8 grams! I'm pretty sure that she is a girl by now, and that egg binding is not yet an issue.
> 
> Thanks for all the help NatalieT! - BumpyTurtle


No problem! I am so glad to hear that! I hope everything goes well with the eggs!


----------

